
Hard data on the H-1B program does much to confirm Trump claims - malchow
https://qz.com/1041506/new-data-on-h-1b-visas-show-how-it-outsourcers-are-short-changing-workers/
======
afinlayson
As a former H-1B, I think this is proof that you have a lot of fraud going on.
Just like anything make sure you understand the data. Companies like Apple,
Facebook, Google and yes startups can't get H-1B's because these other guys
are abusing it. It's easy to fix if you have the right data.

